# New GSD owner



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi all! 

We will be picking up our new GSD puppy on Christmas Eve! She will be 12 weeks old this week. I'm so excited!! I know I will have millions of questions as time marches on, but my first question is regarding food. 

The breeder will be sending us home with a bag of Fromm. I would be perfectly happy using this brand but from reading some of your posts it appears there a number of brands that might be just as good or maybe even better. I did go to a website the other day (unfortunately I cant remember the web address) it went over hundreds of different dog foods...it gave each brand a rating, 1 through 6, alone with its nutritional info. One was bad and 6 was very good. Fromm was a 4. 

Anyway, if you could tell me what you feed your puppy I would surely appreciate it! Any help or advise would be very welcome!

Have a very happy holiday season!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Welcome to you! 

Fromm is okay and I would keep pup on it at least until she settles in after the holidays, maybe a few weeks? Then decide what you want to feed and transition slowly. Christmas is always hectic so please make sure she has a quiet place for some down time during all the gift opening and visiting etc.

I bet the website was http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com

As your baby is now 12 weeks old I hope the breeer has done some socialization for you and has introduced her to other people and some new situations. You will need to work on some basic training and socialization with her pretty quickly as she is 12 weeks already.

So have you decided on names for her? And we will of course demand pictures.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Happy Holidays and







aboard.!!!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I second what Kathy said--keep your new pup on the same food for several weeks. Fromm is a good food (I've fed it in the past) and there's no reason you can't keep your pup on it for several months. I personally prefer grain-free or minimal grains, but most grain-free kibbles aren't appropriate for large breed puppies so your choices are limited. My choices were further limited because I refuse to feed anything manufactured by Diamond.

You might look at Blue Buffalo.

~Kristin


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

My breeder had our puppy on Fromm's as well. She sent him to me with a small bag of it and I ordered it online as it hard to get around here. I slowly switched him over to Innova and he is doing very well on it.

But I defiantly agree with everyone else, wait till after the holidays to switch her food.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi again!

Thanks for the replys AND the info!!

Her name is Miikka. Although, the breeder named her Nova. She said we did not have to keep that name, though. I do like the name Nova but my son picked Miikka...he named her after a hockey player...LOL!

I'll post a picture as soon as I figure out how to do it LOL!!

I'll keep her on Fromm for a while, then. The one problem with Fromm is that I have to order it from a local pet store, as they do not keep it in stock. They have no problem getting it for me but I'll have to keep on top of it and know when its time to place an order...it will take about a week to arrive once I call them with my order. This particular store does, however, have lots and lots of other high-quality pet foods. I guess the owner of the store is a former vet so he should be pretty knowledgeable. When I go pickup the Fromm order, hopefully he will be around so I can talk to him. His staff seems pretty knowledgeble too but from what I've been told if you can talk to the owner of the store, do it! 

Thanks again!
Cheryl


----------



## Kruzayn (Jun 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiI second what Kathy said--keep your new pup on the same food for several weeks. Fromm is a good food (I've fed it in the past) and there's no reason you can't keep your pup on it for several months. I personally prefer grain-free or minimal grains, but most grain-free kibbles aren't appropriate for large breed puppies so your choices are limited. My choices were further limited because I refuse to feed anything manufactured by Diamond.
> 
> You might look at Blue Buffalo.
> 
> ~Kristin


FYI on http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ Fromm is a 5 star food while Blue Buffalo is a 4 star (unless talking about Blue Wilderness which is a 6 star). Ingredient wise Fromm has less grain and more named meat in the top 10 ingredients than BB.

Dont make the switch just to switch. Research the ingredients and then make the best choice. My breeder also uses Fromm and I will be sticking with it. Cost wise it is similar to BB and a better quality. I also will not feed a Diamond product or any food that Diamond manufacturers: 


> Originally Posted By: Diamond Pet Foods via Wikipedia * Taste of the Wild (doing business under that name)
> * Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul
> * Professional
> * Country Value
> ...


The 6 star foods from dogfoodanalysis.com are mostly Innova EVO, Orijen and Wellness Core. (Taste of the Wild is also 6 star but made by Diamond so I take it off my list...its just a personal choice).


----------



## Kruzayn (Jun 9, 2006)

clarification to my above post:

"Fromm Four Star" varieties are 5 star from dogfoodanalysis.com

"Fromm Gold Nutritionals" varieties are 4 star from dogfoodanalysis.com

"Fromm Classic" varieties are 3 star from dogfoodanalysis.com

depending on the variety it can be quite good down to average.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiMy choices were further limited because I refuse to feed anything manufactured by Diamond.
> 
> You might look at Blue Buffalo.
> 
> ~Kristin


What do you have against Diamond? Did they do something bad? If so, I'd like to know. I'm just curious...I've never heard of Diamond dog food.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

You know it’s funny, all this talk about what dog food is better than the next dog food. 

We have a GSD/Chow Chow mix that is nearly 15 years old. We adopted her from the Human Society when she was a pup, or about 3 months old. All of her life I have done the worst possible thing - food wise that is - she eats people food. Mostly table scraps mixed with a little kibble but mainly table scraps or leftovers. I also fry ground beef, ground turkey, or ground chicken and mix it with brown rice and a little sweet potato. She loves people food! Buddy also eats people food but he likes kibble too. Bella really does not like kibble AT ALL! In fact, she eats the people food and leaves the kibble in her bowl. Considering we have probably not feed her the best way, she is doing pretty well at 15 years of age!! She does have some heath issues (thyroid and arthritis which she takes meds for) but for the most part she is doing OK. 

I do not want to get into this habit with Miikka, though. So, that’s why I’m looking for a good dog food.


----------



## Kruzayn (Jun 9, 2006)

Diamond, who also manufacturers some of the others I listed above, have had some quality control issues in the last few years.

They had some bad dog food that killed quite a few dogs, and just recently cat food that was bad. I believe some of their other brands have also had a few recalls to their name.

Personally with their track record I just cant trust them.

article on the dog recall: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10771943/

cat food recall: http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm192404.htm


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: miikkasmomYou know it’s funny, all this talk about what dog food is better than the next dog food.
> 
> We have a GSD/Chow Chow mix that is nearly 15 years old. We adopted her from the Human Society when she was a pup, or about 3 months old. All of her life I have done the worst possible thing - food wise that is - she eats people food. Mostly table scraps mixed with a little kibble but mainly table scraps or leftovers. I also fry ground beef, ground turkey, or ground chicken and mix it with brown rice and a little sweet potato. She loves people food! Buddy also eats people food but he likes kibble too. Bella really does not like kibble AT ALL! In fact, she eats the people food and leaves the kibble in her bowl. Considering we have probably not feed her the best way, she is doing pretty well at 15 years of age!! She does have some heath issues (thyroid and arthritis which she takes meds for) but for the most part she is doing OK.
> 
> I do not want to get into this habit with Miikka, though. So, that’s why I’m looking for a good dog food.


Actually, feeding this way, you may have got it right instead, LOL. there are many advocates for home prepared meals for dogs, I actually feed a RAW diet, but there are those here that feed cooked meals as well and have found to have healthier dogs than when they used kibble, I know that is true for me. Ava does much better on a DIY RAW diet than any kibble I've had her on, Anyway, there are some good threads on natural home made diets for dogs here, as well as advocates to feed that way, you might want to browse through the threads and see if it interests you.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Angeles ate puppy food until he was in his 5th month and we started to transition so he was on adult by 6 months of age. Right now he and the rest of my dogs are on a 30 day trial of grain-free kibble, RAW and grain-free canned to see if I see a noticable difference in them based on what I've seen and read on here. So far - things are looking very promising! Less poop = more food being used by the body. Good energy levels and a BIG enjoyment in eating. 

Enjoy your new pup! and the holidays!


----------

